# Do T-Shirt investors exist???



## flyshytdotcom (Jul 7, 2008)

Seriously every T-shirt desgner thinks he has the best desgins as well as the NEXT BIG THING!

*So do I!*

I mean I have no problem continuing working on my website, going to trading events but I am also ready to share my ideas with the TF Community, hoping that others such as myself can come together and make something happen.

Millions of dollars are spent on bio-tech and media companies and while most of them are continui9ng to flop, T-Shirts are still being worn, created at levels never heard of.

*Let's do it.*


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Angel Investors exist for all types of businesses. 
If you have an idea/product/program that an investor believes will be successful and give a return on their investment it doesn't matter if it is a new drug or a tee shirt.
Check out the SBA for links to Angel Investors.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This isn't really the place to find business partners (although partnerships do sometimes happen through the normal course of interacting within the community)

As LizzieMaxine metioned, if you are looking for iinvestors, your best bet is to find websites that focus on "business" investments rather than a "t-shirt specific" investment. If you can create a business that returns a profit, then the next step would be finding investors to show them you can get them a return on the money they invest.

If you just have "ideas" without a proven business or a business plan, then you may find getting investors much more of a challenge.


----------



## flyshytdotcom (Jul 7, 2008)

Rodney I am a newbie, and I understand this is not the place for submiiting business proposals and ideas, I apologize if that is the direction you thought I was going. I am not looking for them on this site or promoting the thought.

Just trying to see if anyone else has been successful in this area. Not looking for business partners here, just another individual who thinks like me and hungers for the same answers.

Thanks Rodney.


----------



## flyshytdotcom (Jul 7, 2008)

LizzieMaxine, Thank you for the tip. I was actually with the SBA years ago and because of my fresh start in to the business environement I did not have all the right resources or even to knoqw how to ask the right questions.

SBA will be seeing me soon again. Thank you for waking me up.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

flyshytdotcom said:


> Rodney I am a newbie, and I understand this is not the place for submiiting business proposals and ideas, I apologize if that is the direction you thought I was going. I am not looking for them on this site or promoting the thought.
> 
> Just trying to see if anyone else has been successful in this area. Not looking for business partners here, just another individual who thinks like me and hungers for the same answers.
> 
> Thanks Rodney.


Thanks for the clarification. 

From the tone of your post, I wasn't able to tell whether it was a sales pitch, or whether you had a question that needed answering.



> just another individual who thinks like me and hungers for the same answers.


What exactly are the questions that you have that need answering? It may be that they are answered already, or it may be that there are others here who can answer them.

Feel free to start a new topic for your actual questions. Be sure to use a descriptive TITLE for each question you post, that will make sure people with the answers can easily see it and respond.


----------



## flyshytdotcom (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah after reading it myself Rodney, I would have assumed the same. I have tons of questions, so what I am going to do is something I am not use to doing and that is browsing all of the threads and post for answers I am in need of.

I will organize my list and begin the search because in the past I would read a few topics then leave the entire site not realizing I didn't give the site a chance or the time to serve me properly.

Rodney your a great help. Thank you so much for the tips and heads up.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I will organize my list and begin the search because in the past I would read a few topics then leave the entire site not realizing I didn't give the site a chance or the time to serve me properly.


That's really a good way to do it. Once you figure out your list of questions, you can start with searches.

Sometimes it not easy to find what you need in a search (or the information might not be posted yet), so you would just start a new topic with your specific question. Sometimes when you get the answer to that question, it will lead to more questions (that's natural).

If you're starting out new, it's sometimes easy to get sidetracked if you just read the current topics that you see popup in "today's posts" or even the recent posts in each forum subject.

When you have specific questions you need answered, then you can use the search to find those answers or post a topic to hopefully find members who can answer those specific questions.

If you have an abundance of time, then browsing the threads in the various subjects can be useful, but it can shorten your time if you know which questions you need an answer to.

Also, sometimes there are "themes" that can help people get started. Like if you wanted to read a lot about "copyright" or you wanted to read a lot about "starting out", then we have the popular tag searches here: Popular T-ShirtForums Thread Tags

Many of these are topics that we've specifically found useful or helpful on a specific subject:

start related topics at T-Shirt Forums

starting related topics at T-Shirt Forums

copyright related topics at T-Shirt Forums

marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Hopefully this helps some. And if you have any questions, please don't be afraid to post and ask


----------



## justq (Jun 28, 2008)

Dude investors are out there the thing is when looking for investors you will have to know in your mind that this is the next best thing and then sell it to investors. Dont be tired of your website and going to road shows investors make decisions based on deferent info. One thing i know about investors is that the like someone that is hard working and by you trying to make it in this ever competitive world of cloths labels gives you an added star to your portfolio.

Im not being funny or anything but in england we have a program called the Dragons Den i dont know if you have it in the USA and other countries but to make it simple people go pitch there ideas on this show to i think 5 pannel members who rich and are known in the bussiness world and try to get funding.

Its one of them things you have to watch to understand where im going with this but investors will only invest if they feel they can make money. there will not invest in something that will not make a profit. See if you can watch it on youtube or somit it will give you the veiw point of investors.

to you i say dont give up, work at it if you know you brand is the next big thing dont get discouraged you have to make it work investors will invest in you and your brand you just got to build a sound pitch and get the figures right investors like figures(must be within reaality the figures if you ova estimated cash flows and profit an loss A/C etc they wont like that.)

My last point is that investors come in all shapes and sizes it does not have to be a t-shirt or clothing investor .

Good luck mate i hope i have given you some insight and a bit of motivation because we all trying to get where you want to be hard work pays off.


----------



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

Also remember you can't get money for free. Many want control, many demand "instant" results its always better to bootstrap the company yourself. Just another point to consider.


----------

